# Застарелый ротационный подвывих атланта



## Александра321 (9 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Александра, мне 14 лет.
В октябре 2012 года во время чересчур активной битвы подушками меня очень сильно ударили по голове. Начинала болеть шея... Вообщем не обращала внимания полгода, ссылая всё на то что могло продуть, а шея болела всё сильнее и сильнее, невыносимо. В апреле 2013 года обратилась в отделение Ортопедии и Травматологии местной больницы. Сделали МРТ, заключение - застарелый ротационный подвывих атланта влево 0,1-0,6мм...Снимок и заключение прикрепляю. Сказали,что это родовая травма. И действительно, мама сказала что мне новорождённой ставили кривошею,голова была совсем набок, много плакала,но через месяц голову выпрямила и всё вроде бы стало нормально. Я жила с этим подвывихом,не зная о нём, и он мне не мешал,а теперь...Я просто не знаю, что делать.......Положили в стационар.Пролежала в больнице 3 недели,провели вытяжение петлей Глиссона, электрофорез, ЛФК, магнитотерапию, массаж...Эффекта ноль. Сказали что нужно вправлять руками (мануальной терапией). Провели примерно 40 сеансов...Легче только часа 2 после сеанса, потом снова ВСЁ БОЛИТ...Ещё делали миостимуляцию мышц шеи спец.аппаратом, в шею вводят иглу и ударяют по остистому отростку,по шее идёт ток. Если сравнивать состояние в апреле и сейчас, лишь на каплю легче. Но боли ужасные. Я не знаю что делать дальше, куда обращаться, как лечить...Мануальные терапевты разводят руками, не могут понять почему боли не уходят...Каждое утро я просыпаюсь с бодрствующим,полным сил телом и больной шеей. Делаю зарядку. В течение дня шея устаёт,что бы я ни делала: стою в очереди, чищу картошку, мою пол, стираю, гуляю, сижу...Всё время хочется прилечь,и из-за этого у меня не получается ничего сделать...Жизнь перестала меня радовать. Сложно представить, как же я буду учиться в школе, совсем скоро первое сентября,а я устаю даже оттого что я долго сижу....Я в отчаяние. Помогите кто чем может, скажите куда обращаться за лечением...

p.s.: С рождения у меня ВДКН, вирильная форма, базисная терапия КОРТЕФ (гидрокортизон), 22,5мг в сутки


----------



## klyuha (9 Авг 2013)

Александра321 написал(а):


> .Ещё делали миостимуляцию мышц шеи спец.аппаратом, в шею вводят иглу и ударяют по остистому отростку,по шее идёт ток.


Высший пилотаж!!!  Вы удивительно образованная девочка! Но все-таки обратитесь к маме - она знает, как Вам помочь.


----------



## Александра321 (10 Авг 2013)

*klyuha*, спасибо за комплимент,я действительно очень образованна. вообще-то я полагала что мне поможет советом сертифицированный специалист, знающий толк в травматологии и ортопедии, в мануальной терапии, и в патологии такого плана как у меня, а не Вы. я не внедряюсь в тонкости механизма действия этого аппарата, но принцип его работы примерно такой, как я описала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2013)

Внутритканевая электростимуляция.
Добавлено: Aug 10, 2013 3:23 AM
А врачи не связывают ваши жалобы с основным заболеванием?
Все таки слабость не основная жалоба при проблемах шейного отдела .


----------



## Александра321 (11 Авг 2013)

*Доктор Ступин*, по основному заболеванию я компенсирована. под усталостью я имела ввиду ещё большее ограничение движение и боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2013)

Ограничение подвижности не болит, ограничение и не так страшно.
А вот боль проблема.
Опишите что и как болит?


----------



## Александра321 (12 Авг 2013)

*Доктор Ступин*, боли в основном в верхнем и среднем шейном отделе, и в области перехода в затылочное отверстие(к черепу), по бокам шеи и чуть ниже. боль как будто охватывает полукругом. тянет,сковывает. отдаётся в разные точки головы.
болезненные зоны показаны на картинке


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2013)

Почитайте про синдром нижне косой мышцы головы


----------

